# Cold water bronzers... Two for 2



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Back on January 2 Flannel and myself had an absolutely amazing day of winter smallie fishing from the kayaks. Then the rain came and the flows were blown out for seemed like an eternity. SMB and myself fished dirty high water weeks ago and each lost a very big fish. This past week Flan and I found some new water that produced double digit fish but all of the smaller class. See the pattern? Winter bronzeback fishing has taken hold of us. I've become a refuge of fishing knowledge... reading all I can get my hands on. Watching vids. Scouring maps. Putting boots on the ground. Daydreaming and night dreaming of cold, thick bronze. I've quit deer hunting for the year - not interested at the moment !

All week I watched the levels and temps. Hitting a window of a warming trend seems to be a big ticket to pay attention to. I setup a 10ft float n fly combo with ultra light braid and Fluro. My man Crawdude tied me up some beautiful flies. I waited with anticipation. A window of time opened this afternoon and I came prepared. 

A very difficult spot this is to reach. It takes planning and equipment to do it safely. I arrived on time and it was quite a while before I was ready to fish. I fished a long, long time. Nothing but lost lures. I began to think... need to change something. Adapt. I know there are fish here. Finally a strike. I saw hit hit the line (I've become a huge HUGE fan on hi VIS braid coupled with Fluro) but I set the hook too quickly and missed the hookset. Suddenly the wind and cold didn't feel so bad anymore. Just keep at it...



This fish hit like a freight train and pulled like one too. I was scared to death she was gonna pull off as I had my net out of reach like a dummy ! I've come to realize you have to fight these cold water brutes a little differently than warm water days- when they come to the top they will lay on their side and the hook will pop free. When she hit I punched the steel through the lip and I was able to bring her to hand ...



An absolute beast of a fish for February 1- pushing right at the 19 inch mark. February. Check. 

Slow, slow and wam!


Slowwwwww... wam!


I left having to be at church soon with the fish still biting. I went 5 for 6. Six bites with 5 fish landed. They went 18.75, 17, 15, 14 and 12 in that order. The final fish came on my last pronounced cast. 

I left smiling ear to ear. This winter time smallie action is tough. Not a soul in site. Cold. Wind. Worth it.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Beautiful fishies man!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice Job and congratulations on the Feb fishes. 
But be careful-- You're creeping closer to becoming a Fly fisherman 
Beautiful pics also.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Great job. The piks were great. Sometimes finding the fish, and figuring out the pattern is as rewarding as the catch. Nice job on both man.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That 1st pic man  down right cold water HAWGZILLA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Ohhhh man! Awesome to have that all pay off for you. Great looking fish.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Great fish 

You have to love it when you have the whole river to yourself!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

pig of a winter bronze buddy!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great report Matt!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Way to get on em man!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You've turned into a fish machine.....


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

That's an awesome day for any time of the year. February that is unbelievable!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice report! I tried for winter smallies 6 or 8 years ago on a small stream. I just needed to catch a smallie and wanted to be able to say I could catch them in tough conditions. I used a black marabou jig and just drifted it through deep holes. I ended up fishing just long enough to catch one about 12 inches. I was thrilled! It was very cold and ice had formed for a couple of feet on the banks which makes it hard on a bank fisherman. Probably fished an hour and headed to the house. Now I don't mind fishing in the cold, matter of fact I could have gone striper fishing on Norris Lake this weekend if I wanted to, but 12 inch fish in the winter just don't warm me up enough. A 25 lb striper will set you on fire!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great report.......You are now addicted!! Sure beats setting in the house!!


----------



## wilsoncs3980 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never tried a float n fly on the river. Always thought that was a lake technique. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

allbraid said:


> Great report.......You are now addicted!! Sure beats setting in the house!!


More like obsessed!!! I know I've said it before but thanks again sir. You've been a ton of help on this winter smallie action.

Can't wait for spring and summer- scouting time for new winter holes


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad I could share some knowledge.....Pass it along to someone you consider deserving. BTW excellent pictures


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice work ML!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Only one bite today from the kayak - but it was a good one


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> Only one bite today from the kayak - but it was a good one


That's nice dude. Were these on float n fly's, or a more traditional lure? 

Reason I ask is, I've been having trouble getting any on lures. Mostly been trying soft jerks and tubes. Been just soft twitching along the bottom of these holes I KNOW have fish present, probably between 15-60 second pauses. But I just can't get em to bite. Any suggestions on improvements? 

I've been rigging my tubes on EWG hooks both weightless and with a weight stuffed inside. Only other option I can think of for tubes is to use a bullet like for worming, and putting a small float inside to make it stand up. I've been using braid with a fleuro leader to make sure I'm not missing any bites. You were definitely correct about the complete difference in felling your lure on bottom structure. I use braid for jerk baits when saug fishing but much different than I'd thought it would be.

Anyways, great fish man, I have been enjoying watching you and flan absolutely crush the winter bass learning curves dude!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> That's nice dude. Were these on float n fly's, or a more traditional lure?
> 
> Reason I ask is, I've been having trouble getting any on lures. Mostly been trying soft jerks and tubes. Been just soft twitching along the bottom of these holes I KNOW have fish present, probably between 15-60 second pauses. But I just can't get em to bite. Any suggestions on improvements?
> 
> ...


Might want to try a dropshot rig...fish in place....


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cat... Tom made a good point. A lot of the fish I've been catching have come from a drop shot kind of presentation. You want your lure as small as possible and in the same location as long as possible. Dead sticking your tube will bring success. One thing I'd suggest is weight wise you want the lightest weight possible. I've had to do some experimenting with this because it might be different based on the current you are fishing. Light and slow. Also on your braid ... you using hi VIS? It's been a major difference maker for me. Not only seeing bites but locating exactly where my lure is and how much slack is out is extremely helpful too. 
If you have a spot where you know there are fish they will bite the artificials - leave the chubs in their homes and make em eat your offerings !


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for the input. Not using hi vis yet, but I have gotten used to watching my line fishing for saugs. May just rig up some though, sure it couldn't hurt. 

I have been fishing 4-6 days a week most this winter, and chubs have stayed home probably 4-5 of each weeks trips. So unfortunately, I can't blame my lack of success on giving up on artificials prematurely and switching over. I just need to present my lures better IMO. I'll definitely give drop shotting a chance.

The chubs are gonna be pretty safe over the next short while. Lol Got one horse off my back today, so I'm on to that next endeavor, getting that artificial bite


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

4-6 days a week 

WOW!!!!


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

great job man

I'll get out...eventually


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eric.....how do you get out so much do ya work a 40 hr week?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Eric.....how do you get out so much do ya work a 40 hr week?


Right now, between 30-35 during slow season. Many trips are for 2-3 hours after work. My boss is very lenient towards my fishing needs!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> Right now, between 30-35 during slow season. Many trips are for 2-3 hours after work. My boss is very lenient towards my fishing needs!


Lol so is moma


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Are you targeting the deeper slow holes? And are you trying to get your jig close to the bottom under the float?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yakfish... yes and yes.... in cold river water, look for the deepest hole you can find on your favorite piece of river...personally, I love throwing a quarter ounce twister tail grub and dragging it as slow as I can on the bottom. it's a great method to catch winter fish


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks 9left.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

yakfishlmr said:


> Are you targeting the deeper slow holes? And are you trying to get your jig close to the bottom under the float?


Carl hit it for you good Yak. Slower the better as far as current and bait retrieval - and deep is what you want. I haven't caught any fish yet on the FNF... water has been too stained, as it's primarily a sight presentation.... hoping for some clear water real soon ! 

If you haven't checked it out yet there is a wealth of info over in the Central forum winter smallie thread !


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

The winter force is strong with this one ! Way to go man. That's a dandy bass..


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm jealous


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cleaned up with the one and only FC yesterday. We caught somewhere between 30-40 from the both of us. Finesse presentation on major current seams using very light line and jigs proved to be the ticket ...


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

U guys are crushing this winter stuff! Those fish are incredible nice job.


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice work. That's impressive, you have them figured out


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

savethetrophies said:


> U guys are crushing this winter stuff! Those fish are incredible nice job.


Looks like you haven't been doing bad yourself sir


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jelly i must say,,,,,wheres the beef? ( FC)


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome ML! Are you using the double uni-knot to connect the braid to fluoro?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

You are killing them man! Great information in this thread too.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lots of numbers today including 13 from one hole - this one hit first of course


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> Lots of numbers today including 13 from one hole - this one hit first of course


Nice dude. I picked up some of those jigs you showed me, I'll try em out tomorrow probably.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

bellbrookbass said:


> Wow, that's awesome ML! Are you using the double uni-knot to connect the braid to fluoro?


Hey Mike! Sorry it took so long to reply. Yep that's exactly the knot I use. Works pretty well. Can be a bit tedious to tie and takes some practice but to me the effort is well worth the trouble. I've used hi VIS braid and Fluro for well over a year now and don't plan on changing anytime soon !


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Hey Mike! Sorry it took so long to reply. Yep that's exactly the knot I use. Works pretty well. Can be a bit tedious to tie and takes some practice but to me the effort is well worth the trouble. I've used hi VIS braid and Fluro for well over a year now and don't plan on changing anytime soon !


Thanks Matt! I'll give it a shot this year and start practicing the knot.


----------

